# Is this big enough for a Rabbit or maybe two?



## Hjessie (Sep 11, 2010)

CORNER LARGE RABBIT GUINEA PIG FERRET HUTCH RUN NEW on eBay (end time 14-Sep-10 07:13:39 BST)


----------



## Hols<3Millie (Sep 2, 2010)

i'd say that's easily big enough for two - to me as long as they have enough room to exercise and have a place to get away from each other it's fine . It's a lot bigger than two rabbits get a lot of the time - really nice xx


----------



## ChatterPuss (Sep 4, 2010)

It looks great and I'm sure would suit two rabbits. It gives the best of both, with indoor and outdoor areas ! Never seen one this shape before !:thumbup:


----------



## Hjessie (Sep 11, 2010)

Thanks. They will only get to go in bigger run when its not bad weather and when not at work. thats ok isnt it?


----------



## emzybabe (Jun 30, 2009)

its fine for small rabbits like a polish or netherland dwarf, but the height isnt really big enough for anything else. a hutch should be big enough for a rabbit to stand on its back legs and reach up fully, 

the RSPCA reccomend 2ft 6' which is 72cm a big difference to the 42cm they are advertising 

the most important thing is the space they can have overall, so a slightly smaller hutch is ok if they have permanent access to their run


----------



## Hjessie (Sep 11, 2010)

My two dwarfs currently live in this

Trixie Natura Giant Rabbit Hutch & Run Delux 2 Story: Amazon.co.uk: Garden & Outdoors

(Rabbits, not actual dwarfs)


----------



## Hjessie (Sep 11, 2010)

The only other ones i can see big enough with fox proof wire are like 300 pounds and i cant afford that. the one i posted that i do have cost only 150 when i got it but its now like 250


----------



## emzybabe (Jun 30, 2009)

a run for a pair of rabbits should be 6ft by 6ft, rabbits become very destructive in small spaces and can fight with eachother and charge at people. 

your local RSPCA will sell you a good quality 6ft by 2fy by 2.5ft hutch for about £100. and they will also give you a great pair of rabbits


----------



## Hjessie (Sep 11, 2010)

I already have the buns, how about this one

The Norfolk Chicken Coop. A chicken house, run and nesting box suitable for housing 3 - 4 standard chickens. Our best selling chicken run.: Amazon.co.uk: Garden & Outdoors

or this one

Chicken Coop - Chicken House - COOP 1 Cage Pen and Run from the Trusted GARDEN HUT brand: Amazon.co.uk: Garden & Outdoors


----------



## emzybabe (Jun 30, 2009)

if your not limited for garden space you are better off converting a small wendy house or shed

This was my set up for my 2 small rabbits, the wendy house cost me under £50 from ebay and the run you can pick up for £60 from zoo plus. (I have moved house so its not quite the same now)









inside the shelf is 2ft high and they both jump straight up there no problems


----------



## Hjessie (Sep 11, 2010)

Thats awesome only i dont have an area big enough and i have a greenhouse type thing but that would be too hot and the Guinea pigs are in the other greenhouse which isnt really a greenhouse if that makes sense? PLus its falling apart the other one and would be a heath hazard. I just need something asap for her as hers is starting to leak in the weather


----------



## emzybabe (Jun 30, 2009)

get some camping tarp from wilkos or a camping shop and put it over the top and down the back of her hutch or buy new felt for it. 

is your greenhouse on a concrete slab? if you speak to the happy hutch company they dont seem to mind making bespoke sized runs or hutches


----------



## Hjessie (Sep 11, 2010)

Her hutch at mo is actually fairly big.










just needs fixing


----------



## Hjessie (Sep 11, 2010)

oh and its on concrete now as pic is in my old garden


----------



## Hjessie (Sep 11, 2010)

i want this one, my goodness

The Suffolk Chicken Coop. A wonderful coup with plenty of airy space combining a chicken house, nesting box and spacious chicken run. The Suffolk Coop is suitable for housing 5 - 6 standard chickens.: Amazon.co.uk: Garden & Outdoors


----------



## jaxb05 (Apr 12, 2009)

That last one is a nice one.


----------



## crofty (May 2, 2008)

Hjessie said:


> The only other ones i can see big enough with fox proof wire are like 300 pounds and i cant afford that. the one i posted that i do have cost only 150 when i got it but its now like 250


What about a 6ft happy hutch with the 6x4ft run combo £154.99

Sykes Rabbit Hutch & Run Combo - Happy Hutch Company

Your current hutch doesnt look bigger than 3ft which isnt any where near big enough for a bunny.

The chicken coop in the last post is not big enough either again looks about 3ft, winter is coming and buns need sheltered space.


----------



## SEVEN_PETS (Aug 11, 2009)

crofty said:


> What about a 6ft happy hutch with the 6x4ft run combo £154.99
> 
> Sykes Rabbit Hutch & Run Combo - Happy Hutch Company


I agree with this. I have a happy hutch and it's still in excellent conditoon 3 years later. 



crofty said:


> Your current hutch doesnt look bigger than 3ft which isnt any where near big enough for a bunny.
> 
> The chicken coop in the last post is not big enough either again looks about 3ft, winter is coming and buns need sheltered space.


agree with this too.

Personally, I'm a very traditional person and i prefer normal single or double storey hutches with runs, rather than chicken coops and the like. But everyone has different preferences, but the chicken coops I've seen usually have a very small indoor space.


----------



## Hjessie (Sep 11, 2010)

crofty said:


> What about a 6ft happy hutch with the 6x4ft run combo £154.99
> 
> Sykes Rabbit Hutch & Run Combo - Happy Hutch Company
> 
> ...


i had that happy hutch before and then got one in the picture, it must be my photo because the happy hutch one was no where near big enough for them


----------



## crofty (May 2, 2008)

Hjessie said:


> i had that happy hutch before and then got one in the picture, it must be my photo because the happy hutch one was no where near big enough for them


They do other sizes, the one in the picture you posted is not 6ft.


----------

